# Betta specialty store?



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi

i've been looking around in the Markham/Scarborough area and I just can not find any good betta stores... all i ever see is maybe a measly few of them in a cup... and they're pretty bad quality/sickly... I am mainly looking for some nice female bettas as I have a sorority going and possibly a nice male so I can try breeding..


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Go to the livestock section of this forum and place an ad wanting to buy.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Here you go
Right here on our forum !

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179778


----------



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 10, 2015)

like i said.. markham/scarborough... that guy is in aurora... thanks though. i would prefer a store so I can go in and inspect the fish than just staring at pictures that could be blurry or not true to the actual fish... i don't have actual experience buying from people on the forum... except for my one attempt... i tried once but the seller kept postponing/cancelling the meetup last minute.. i also asked for pictures and was told it was sent but I never got any pictures... and I never actually got to buy anything in the end.. so that was kind of a sour experience and made me really salty lol. 

i'll try again though.. thanks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Dragon aquarium on Dundas had some nice ones. Even Giants. If you can believe it the pet store in sherway gardens always had some really high quality stock. But that was several years ago when I lived in the condos there.


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

New Market Aquarium (On Davis Drive) is special ordering ones from Malaysia. You might want to check out there face book page. Plus they have a couple in store right now


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately most of the stores do not bring in quality bettas! As for females
you would not get the breeding stock you want from these stores. They are
usually just randomly picked and shipped in bulk from the Countries they are
purchased from.

IF you are truly set on a quality breeding program, you should order direct
from Thailand thru aquabid.com You can see the actually fish you are getting
and once you've won the bid the Seller will ask who is your transhipper.

For Canada that will be Hung ( AAA Topquality Fish) on the Marketplace on this forum. Hung is the Cdn transhipper for all Bettas and Discus etc.

Several years ago I bred a few pairs myself and sold off the offspring locally
but what you need to keep in mind is that you have to have a goal in mind
both in Color of the fish you want to produce, and Type of Betta ie: Halfmoon,
Halfmoon Plakat, Plakat, Wild etc. 

Also genetics play a huge part in breeding Bettas, so almost always what you think you will get in the next generation is NOT what you get. 

So purchasing a Betta from a local store is a roll of the dice as you don't know the background of the color, pattern, type etc of the female/male fish.

When purchasing from a recognized breeder such as the ones on Aquabid.com
you can ask what color is in the background of the fish you want.
One of the very best breeders is Aquastar 71 and ElegantBetta. Both of these
breeders will keep you right in what you want to achieve.

Yes you will pay a lot more for the fish due to US exchange, transshipping fees,
and shipping, but for a serious breeder this is not a concern as they know they
will get the youngest fish @ 3.5 months old and ready to breed (Bettas are beyond breeding age at approx. 9 months old and most store bought Bettas are already that when brought in)

I would advise you to contact Hung and see when his next shipment is due in
and then go look at what's available in females on Aquabid. Unfortunately
most females are priced as high as the males, but you can ask the Seller if he
will discount the fish if you pay him immediately before the end of the bidding time. As females don't sell as quickly as males, most Seller's are happy to ablige you. Hope this helps you, Good luck.


----------

